# Pixel Textures, any free ones?



## jream (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find pixel textures?
I cant find any of them anywhere, ive been searching google for 20 minutes for:
Free Pixel Textures, Pixel Texture, Download Pixel Texture, Pixel, Pixel Graphics.

I just cant find it, they are like repeatable images made in pixels that can be tiled.


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

umm if i get you correctly, why not just search for background images and cut out the section you want to tile, or just tile the big background image why the nessisity for that small a image for it? i got a bunch of repeating images that loop into eachother to look like 1 whole image 200x200 px -- if you want leme know ill host them later today or tonight for you...


----------



## jream (Aug 25, 2006)

ooh i found what I was looking for: http://www.squidfingers.com/patterns/
Pixel Patterns was the money word  thank you for the reply btw


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

yeah thats what i mean before those things guess pizel patterns makes sense for a name for them i just use to search backgrounds on google when i wanted them and set image size to small or medium, then you get alot of the repeating background images... those pixel patterens are pritty plain though if you ask me, nothing wrong with that i suppose but you should give google images a look i got @ least 30 nice ones off there justa few weeks ago


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

im trying to find a nice background for my site found this site thought you might want to take a look its got a bunch of those pixel patterns you were looking for... http://www.backgroundcity.com/groups/g1.html


----------



## minkymomo (Aug 1, 2007)

Try here:

http://www.mayang.com/textures/

MM


----------

